# Les from Cumbria-New Member



## Les (Oct 6, 2013)

Free from work ( retirement not sack ) , so looking forward to many wildcamps with wife in our Romahome. Only two seat belts, sorry grandchildren you will have to stay at home!!
Love the wildcamping site and POI,s brill.
Live in Lake District ( too busy ) but lovely when the rain stops. Then again everybody else thinks it is so no where to park, but so many good areas nearby.  Les


----------



## fairytooth (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Les, Welcome. :wave:


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 6, 2013)

watcha buddy we are also from cumbria usa .......uther side of aspatria
also rainin here too hope to bump into you somewhere if your ever over our end pop in for water top up and such anytime


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Les, I'm in Cumbria too, not far from Shap. It's raining here too, but then it usually does. Except for when you want it to. 

There's some fantastic places to stay near Orton Moor, Crosby Ravensworth, Kirkby Stephen area, well off the beaten track but not too far to travel to for you. 

I haven't met up with Gaz yet, am intending to, perhaps we should have a Cumbrian meet seeing as there's a few of us Wild Camping Cumbrians now.

Talking of meets, you might be interested in coming to the Northern Music Meet at the beginning of December, which will be on the A6 between Shap and Kendal, near the summit. There's a thread giving all the info in the Meets section. 

:welcome:


----------



## campergran (Oct 7, 2013)

*hi there and welcome*

have fun Les


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Les, welcome to your new found freedom  :wave:

Enjoy!


----------



## dave and mary (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Les and welcome 

Hope to see you at one of the meets.      :welcome:


    :drive:       :drive:


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Oct 7, 2013)

:welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marymary (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi and welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Oct 7, 2013)

Welcome to the site mate....I nearly talked the Mrs into getting a Romahome, i think there great, but the Mrs won in the end and we ended up with a van convertion.!

jt


----------



## Neckender (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Les welcome to the forum, I too retired recently and my lifestyle as totally changed for the better, Pat and I have done nearly 5,000 miles in our motorhome since the begining of July, just got back from 4 days up Southport and St Annes.

Enjoy your retirement to the full.

John.


----------



## onion (Oct 7, 2013)

:welcome:have a good time with fun


----------



## Land Rover Chris (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello from another fellow Cumbrian. It's took me a long time to sell my car but I'm just about there and deposit done on a motorhome. Looking forward to getting out and about in Cumbria and further afield soon.


----------



## christine (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Les, welcome. We are also in Cumbria, Dalton so not so far away. Don't tend to do much in the Lakes, though!!


----------



## Les (Oct 9, 2013)

*Thanks for welcome*



gaz2676 said:


> watcha buddy we are also from cumbria usa .......uther side of aspatria
> also rainin here too hope to bump into you somewhere if your ever over our end pop in for water top up and such anytime



Lot of fuel to USA!! give you a shout next time coming your way Les


----------



## Les (Oct 9, 2013)

*Thanks for welcome*



whitevanwoman said:


> Hello Les, I'm in Cumbria too, not far from Shap. It's raining here too, but then it usually does. Except for when you want it to.
> 
> There's some fantastic places to stay near Orton Moor, Crosby Ravensworth, Kirkby Stephen area, well off the beaten track but not too far to travel to for you.
> 
> ...



Thanks will see if we can make music meet, would be great to meet up Les


----------



## Les (Oct 9, 2013)

*Thanks for welcome*



john t said:


> Welcome to the site mate....I nearly talked the Mrs into getting a Romahome, i think there great, but the Mrs won in the end and we ended up with a van convertion.!
> 
> jt



Should have persuaded her, we love the Romahome, just right for us, know everyone needs something different but it's perfect for what we want with benefit of up to 50mpg Les


----------



## Les (Oct 9, 2013)

*Thanks for welcome*



artheytrate said:


> Hi Les welcome to the forum, I too retired recently and my lifestyle as totally changed for the better, Pat and I have done nearly 5,000 miles in our motorhome since the begining of July, just got back from 4 days up Southport and St Annes.
> 
> Enjoy your retirement to the full.
> 
> John.



Love it round St Anne's area,although got some black looks from locals last time we parked up, too near houses I think, not make that mistake again Les


----------



## Les (Oct 9, 2013)

*Thanks for welcome*



Land Rover Chris said:


> Hello from another fellow Cumbrian. It's took me a long time to sell my car but I'm just about there and deposit done on a motorhome. Looking forward to getting out and about in Cumbria and further afield soon.



Hope you enjoy it, love the freedom Les


----------



## Les (Oct 9, 2013)

*Thanks for welcome*



christine said:


> Hi Les, welcome. We are also in Cumbria, Dalton so not so far away. Don't tend to do much in the Lakes, though!!



Love Dalton, as said find south lakes too busy, better if you get further north but also love Yorkshire Les


----------



## homealoner (Oct 10, 2013)

hello and welcome. I,m at moment living in my van,spending a lot of time at walney island, right by the beach. there s no  trouble parking here and nearby residents and dog walkers are very friendly. not far from you to give it a try for a night or two.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Oct 11, 2013)

homealoner said:


> hello and welcome. I,m at moment living in my van,spending a lot of time at walney island, right by the beach. there s no  trouble parking here and nearby residents and dog walkers are very friendly. not far from you to give it a try for a night or two.



I was there during the really hot weather in July, only went for the weekend but stayed for 10 days, I loved it. Check out the pub there at Biggar, live music on Tues and Sats, landlady is Julie. I met her the week after I got back from Walney and she said that motorhomes are welcome there, can park on grass outside pub and I'm sure she'd give you water - I was going to the cemetary in town every few days for water. If I had enough cash for fuel I'd head back there tomorrow for a few days.


----------

